# Need a groomer in San Francisco



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

There are some members from SF but I am not sure how active they are. 

I belong to my "neighborhood" Nextdoor group. You go to the Website, enter your address and your local neighborhood group will come up. 

People in my neighborhood ask for recommendations all the time, Vet, Boarding, grooming, etc. 
Trades people referrals is the most common. 

You can check with your Vet Clinic to see if they recommend anyone.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Moved your thread to where your question may get more attention. Good luck with your search.


----------

